# Georgetown Motorhome Info Needed



## glburt (Apr 1, 2003)

Does anyone have any recommendations for or against the Forest River Georgetown line of motorhomes?.....How do they rate compared to other motorhomes?


----------



## planetbob (Apr 2, 2003)

Georgetown Motorhome Info Needed

We bought a Forest River 306S in the spring of 2001.  The only way we could justify a motorhome is to offer it for rent through the dealer from whom we made the purchase.  I would say it's an above average entry level class A, and has admittedly stood up to the renters just fine.  The only thing that's needed work has been the shower head, and that's probably due to the fairly hard water available everywhere.  When they were doing their pre-season checks this year, it didn't pass muster.  Other than that, the drivetrain has performed flawlessly, and that's going some for me to say, since I'm not a particular fan of Ford, or their products, but ours has the V-10 on what I think it's the F350 chassis (?).  Mind you, I've heard good things about the workhorse (GM) too.
My only minor complaint was that by about August of that year, I noticed that the front tires were getting scuffed, and discovered the front end was out of alignment.  Brought that way from Indiana I'm guessing.  I thought it had been handling a little squirrely, and after being lined up (and moving those tires to the inside rears) it handled a whole lot better.
Oh, and the ****ed headlights were out of whack too...but easily remedied.
Lemme see, we also had a busted toilet seat, and a busted flap-stay (the little thingies that hold the cupboard doors open), but the renters get dinged for those things.  Pretty much normal wear and tear.
After reading some horror stories, I think we've done ok, and you can sort of get the idea that I'm really reaching to find things that are really "wrong".
Every rig is different, and don't be afraid to look hard.
I'll happily answer any other questions.   Best of luck.


----------



## glburt (Apr 6, 2003)

Georgetown Motorhome Info Needed

Thanks for the reply Planetbob. Sounds like you have had good luck with your 306S. 
We are going to purchase a motor home within the next 60 days or so and I've been looking at them, but have been concerned about their reliability since the Forest River line has only been around for the last few years. 
Hopefully there are others out there that can also add their input to this.


----------



## Gary B (Apr 6, 2003)

Georgetown Motorhome Info Needed

Hi glburt, my uncle has a 1999 Georgetown MH its a 35 footer, they bought it new and have been very happy with it, theirs is on the Ford F-53 chassis with the V-10, and they are very happy with it also, prior to this they had a Pace Arrow for 15 years with a Chev. Hope this helps some   :approve:


----------



## warrenson (Sep 30, 2004)

Georgetown Motorhome Info Needed

I sure hope the 04 & 05 models are better than the 03 I have. This model has had problems since the day we drove it off the lot. service from dealership worse that bad and forest river not much better. Out of service for about 100 days in the first year. 

signed
no a happy camper


----------



## JeepGal (Oct 17, 2004)

Georgetown Motorhome Info Needed

Hi all!

New to the board, but this post got my attention.

My parents and I are very seriously considering purchasing a 2005 Forest River Georgetown XL.  We seem to be spoiled by the amenities that it offers at such a reasonable price.  I have read about some of Forest Rivers trailers having problems...but nothing too terrible about the motorhomes (excepting the last post from warrenson).

Has anyone had any recent experience with this particular coach?

I appreciate you comments!

Thanks,

Tam


----------

